# Eindeutige Kennnummer Schema



## Generic1 (19. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Schema (*.xsd) für eine Person schreiben, mein Problem ist jetzt nur, wie ich angeben kann, dass die Kennnummer für die Personen eindeutig sein sollen.
Ich mach dieses Schema mit dem Eclipse Schema-Designer.
Weiß jemand wieman das macht (mit dem Designer oder was ich unten reinschreiben kann, gibts da ein UNIQUE oder so was ähnliches)?

Besten Dank,


[xml]
<complexType name="Person" block="restriction">
        <sequence>
            <element name="Vorname" type="string" minOccurs="1"
                maxOccurs="1">
            </element>
            <element name="Nachname" type="string" minOccurs="1"
                maxOccurs="1">
            </element>
            <element name="Kennnummer" minOccurs="1" maxOccurs="1"
                type="int">
            </element>
            <element name="Adresse" type="tns:Adresse" minOccurs="1"
                maxOccurs="1">
            </element>
        </sequence>
    </complexType>
[/xml]


----------



## Ebenius (20. Apr 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, beziehen sich alle Constraints auf selbständige Instanzen einer Element-Definition. Darüber hinaus lässt sich festlegen, wie oft ein Element wiederholt auftauchen kann (minOccurs, maxOccurs). Komplexe Einschränkungen zwischen verschiedenen Instanzen einer Element-Definition sollten sich hingegen nicht abbilden lasssen.

**verschieb**

Ebenius


----------



## byte (20. Apr 2009)

Guck Dir mal xsd:unique, xsd:key und xsd:keyref an.


----------



## Ebenius (20. Apr 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> Guck Dir mal xsd:unique, xsd:key und xsd:keyref an.


 _unique_ könnte helfen. Kannte ich gar nicht. Und wieder was gelernt. 

Ebenius


----------

